# From tree too spinning wheel



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

We got a good start on our next project, another pendulum wheel from oak.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

that is just awesome. 
i sure will follow this thread 

just wondering, how do you deal with drying the wood? i thought before you work with it it needs at least to be kiln dried?


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

The trees were totaly dead but they are a little wet yet so we strip stacked it and will see how they look in a couple days.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Fascinating. I'll be watching this thread too. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Pitchy,

If I come up for a visit can I drive the tractor? 

Joe


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Too bad I'm not at my place in MN. I have several dead (standing) Maples, and one 200+ yr old white pine (standing). Probably 90 ft of clear pine.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Katskitten and Dandish and if we had that big pine Marchwind then Joe could drive the tractor while i saw lumber.
Wait, Wife says you gotta carry slabs Joe.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, welcome to the forum, Pitchy! Nice to hear form another Minnesottan!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Mrs. Jo.
Caught a flu bug so the build will slow for a day or two.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Got a little done this morning, made the spindle and stick it swings on.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Main beams are done.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

It stands on its own, tomorrow we`ll make the metal works on the top for the swing arm ect.....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very cool!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Getting closer, fly wheel is next.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Great thread! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks:banana: flywheel glued up.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Got the flywheel cut out but because the lumber is a little wet the glue doesn`t dry as fast so will have to let it set up a while longer.
Added a brace on the bottom and made the shaft for the flywheel.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

It's coming right along. Kinda looks like a wheel for a Roman Chariot.

Joe


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

This is beautiful Pitchy!!

What would it take to get you, your family and your wheels down to our 8th annual Homesteading next year (June 22-24, 2012) ???


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> This is beautiful Pitchy!!
> 
> What would it take to get you, your family and your wheels down to our 8th annual Homesteading next year (June 22-24, 2012) ???


Thanks Joe, it should be done by the week end.

We would love to attend your show MullersLaneFarm if possible but bad health and money usually keeps us home.
We do have a Motorhome so we have all we need with us so i`m not ruling it out but will just have to wait and see how things are when the time comes.
Hope ya understand.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You'd get to meet some of the 'characters' from this forum. WIHH & husband Cabin Fever keep saying they want to come. Forerunner & Ernie have been here the prior 2 years (now there are a couple of _characters!_). SpringValley & AverageJo are regular attendees. Pony!, Tallpines + hubby & NDueTime + hubby have been here and said they'll be back.

Just keep it in the back of your mind and if it feels right at the time, we'd sure love to have you here.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Will do, thanks for the invite it sounds like fun.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndy how far south are you from us here in MI?


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

Very cool Pitchy, I'll definitely keep this thread open, and as someone else said, nice to have another Minnesotian


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Cyndi how far south are you from us here in MI?


To give you a perspective, we're about 3 hours west of La Porte, IN.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay! I have no idea where LaPorte, IN is, but I'll figure that out. Thanks!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

That was scary, got it sawed out without breaking it, now it will finish drying faster.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Okay! I have no idea where LaPorte, IN is, but I'll figure that out. Thanks!


okay, how about 4.5 hours from Kalamazoo?? Does that help?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep, thanks!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Pitchy, I'd love to have you come on down!! We're regulars at the MullerLaneFarm event and I know my DW would love to play on this wheel!! It looks beautiful and will be watching this thread.

Another estimate on how to get to MullerLaneFarm. They're about 2 hours west of Chicago. 

Seriously, this is a fun event. Look up the other threads on it. There's always great discussions and meeting new folks. Look forward to some day meeting you as well.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, we`ll just have to wait and see how my health is and what gas prices are.
Like i mentioned we have a motorhome and a horse trailer so that`s not a problem.
I`ll me grinding and sanding on the flywheel today and should have it on by this afternoon so keep a eye out for a update picture.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

From Gods creation too mans creation, with His help of coarse. 

Got it done other than letting it dry good and putting a finish on it, works good but wife went to the state fair so i can`t shoot a video.
Get one made tomorrow.
Hope ya like it.

PS, artificial suet is what i use for belts, double it and put a twist in it, it is real sticky and don`t slip.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Couple more pics from in the house, it`s so humid outside it will never dry so brought it in and have the air conditioner on.
Spun a little wool on it and it worked great.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Did i say something wrong, don`t ya like it?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You did good Pitchy! I'd post more but I have to go to bed, I work tomorrow.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I haven't posted on your thread, but I have been following along the whole time. 

So, you are not worried about the wood splitting as it dries? Not even the drive wheel?

I think your wheels are wonderful. I love their rustic quality and how they are all different.
That keeps you from getting too bored, I bet.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I haven't posted on your thread, but I have been following along the whole time.
> 
> So, you are not worried about the wood splitting as it dries? Not even the drive wheel?
> 
> ...


Ok Marchwind see ya later. 

Yep i`m very worried about the wood drying, the flywheel was a real problem and i`m not sure what it`s going to end up like. I`d never of used the oak if i thought it had that much moisture in it. Oh well, hope for the best, i think it will be ok. Now it`s time to start the trolley spindle model and see how it turns out.
Thanks for the comments they are appreciated.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Great job Pitchy!! I never thought about using artificial sinew for a drive belt. I bet it works real well!


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Only got one word to say ... WOW

Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, it should be really pretty when i get the poly on it.
Should have a video of it in action in a bit.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

from tree to finish .......that was fast.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Pitchy said:


> Thanks, it should be really pretty when i get the poly on it.
> Should have a video of it in action in a bit.


Thanks Susanne.
Will have to wait on a video it`s to dark in the house and not enough room.:grumble:


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Got a coat of polly on it today, looks pretty good with lots of grain in the red oak.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

that looks sooooo pretty. 
considering to move? i could look for a new home for you and your wife in michigan LOL


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Susanne (hug)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Or Susanne I know of a beautiful 40 hunk of land with an old farm house on it that is for sale  Only about 2 hours north of WIHH and Pitchy


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

that would be just awesome. only problem, i'm not up to live where winters are getting THAT cold. and husband has still to work for at least 8 years. 
nope, need to find something to re-home pitchy :happy2:


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement ladies, next spring if the economy picks up i`m going to put this place on the market and move somewhere.


----------



## travisball7 (Sep 1, 2011)

That is amazing. It takes me a 2 months just to make a comforter for a twin mattress by hand. With that it would take me much less time.


----------

